# carburetor leaking fuel



## bstreyle

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I have a Troy bilt snow blower model Storm 2840 (31AH64Q4711). I put my snow blower away for the summer by draining the gas from the tank and draining the bowl. Upon getting the mower ready for winter I put gas into the tank and pushed the primer bulb a number of times, maybe six times. I was going to try and start it, but I noticed a drip of gas coming under the snow blower. I decided not to try to start it and try and find out where the leak may be from. I had to take off the side plate and the the panel holding the controls to get a look at the carburetor and the hoses etc. What I discovered was that if you push the bulb a number of times, gas would drip out of the carburetor mouth where the choke is. Is this normal if I pushed the bulb too many times? Should I put it together and try to start it or do I have a carburetor issue? 

Thanks! Bruce


----------



## ST1100A

That is normal. When you push the primer bulb, you are pumping air into the fuel bowl to pressurize it and force fuel up through the main jet and into the carburetor venturi to enrichen it for starting purposes.
Basically you are making it pump raw gas up into the throat of the carburetor. 
If you pump it too much you will see a lot of gas drip out, and eventually you could flood the engine.


----------



## bstreyle

Thanks for the reply. I went and put the snow blower back together, one pull and it started right up. I wish I had gone on this forum before I took the sides off to see the carburetor.
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## orangputeh

bstreyle said:


> Thanks for the reply. I went and put the snow blower back together, one pull and it started right up. I wish I had gone on this forum before I took the sides off to see the carburetor.
> Thanks again!!!!


well now you know and there is no such thing as a dumb question here. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## vonc

My Storm 2660 runs fine but will flood the carb over and drip gas after only two pumps of the primer bulb. Is something wrong with the carb? I had the carb apart to get a piece of trash earlier.
Also, why is there no fuel filter on these? Seems like an in-line filter would save a lot of trash in carb problems. Only takes a tiny piece to stop fuel through the jet. BTDT.


----------



## KennyW in CT

usually the filter on these newer engines is either in the tank at the outlet or part of the outlet nipple assembly .


----------

